# Payments on hold for next 72 hours



## SyedBFD (7 mo ago)

I recieved this message last night. Has anyone else had this issue before? How long does it normally take before they lift this restriction?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I would call and ask


----------



## SyedBFD (7 mo ago)

Update: Restriction on my payments have been removed. It too 30 hours.


----------

